# iMac 27" internal display connector



## bookem (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,

I have an iMac 27" late 2009 that has a damaged display connector, the part that is soldered to the logic board and that the cable from the display panel connects to.

It works fine when connected to an external monitor.

Replacing the connector with another part isn't a problem, but sourcing the part does appear to be.  Does anyone have any idea where I might source one from or failing that if any of the other models have the same connector?

A new logic board comes in at a ridiculous price.

Thanks,


----------



## djackmac (Nov 7, 2010)

Someone yanked the display assembly forward too far, too fast with a do it yourself disassembly...


----------



## bookem (Nov 8, 2010)

Yep that's how it happened, during a hard drive replacement.  It was not me...

No how to fix, new logic board just to replace a broken connector seems excessive


----------



## djackmac (Nov 8, 2010)

That's a pretty in depth component level repair even if there parts readily available. The only thing I can think is getting the piece off of a similar board. I think I'd come back on whoever broke it to front the money to fix it.


----------



## TimDevlin64 (Jul 23, 2011)

FI-X30SSL-HF

Check the info on MacForum regarding the same issue.  I believe that it takes a bit of skill, and time but I have the same issue and I am not spending 1500 on a new logic board when you can buy a new iMac for 1500 to 1800.  

My big question is why can't you buy a logic board just like a PC for a Mac?  Is Apple trying to control the market?  (conspiracy theory?)


----------

